# How to fix a pot light coming out of the ceiling



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

To remove the trim, you first remove the bulb. 
For a Halo remodel fixture:
Look up into the housing to see if you see 2 wires going from the trim to a plate above the socket.
Remove both wires and the trim will be disconnected.
There will be 4 black spring clamps that will need to be disengaged to remove the can or re=engaged to secure the can.
Push the can up to the ceiling and slide the clips up to clamp the sheetrock. Sometimes you can do it by hand, other times you need a screwdriver.
Reinsert the trim and put the bulb back.
Atlite will require a different scenario.
Ron


----------



## xcell (Jul 18, 2009)

actually this unit only has 2 silver spring clamps that look like those springs in clothes pins (except longer). there's nothing inthe ceiling. this unit comes entirely out and the based on the unit there are two heavy cables (ie. metal surrounds the wires) attached. that's why im trying tofigure out that is holding this too the ceiling...i think it's just the metal spring clamps.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Try to find a manufacturers label on the unit and go to their website for the installation directions.
Ron


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

xcell, Halo high hats, aka recessed lights, come in two flavors; old work (for installation after the sheet rock/wall board is up) and new work (installed before the sheet rock/wall board goes up). If you can pull the can down some and look into the ceiling, new work cans have a metal frame that looks as if it's sitting on the ceiling, old work have (or should have) four black clips. They are shaped like an arch, one end has a "foot" and the other a "tee". They fit into a cross shaped hole on the side of the can with the foot outside the can. When installing them, all the clips should be hanging inside the can. Push it back into the ceiling, press the tee of the clip upwards. It should go all the way to the top. The new work cans (Halo) have four screws that hold the can onto the frame. Other types of cans have three or four tabs that stick slightly out from the frame and apply pressure to hold it in place. Hoped this helped. pete


----------

